
Eviction Filings Are Already Rising - tekdude
https://slate.com/business/2020/07/eviction-filings-are-already-going-up.html
======
xfour
People misjudge the landlord market there are yes tons of huge corporations or
“family businesses” with a portfolio where a default doesn’t really matter but
the vast majority are people with 1-2 additional properties that feel like
forgiving rent will make them not be able to make the mortgage against the
property and then they’d default.

So the “heartless” landlord situation may be a bit more nuanced than these
articles seem to indicate. Where it’s legal to evict, landlords might be
looking at their own finances and feeling like they don’t have a choice
either.

